

Is your startup hiring? Post the job on Labels.io for FREE - sigquit

Just a quick note to let you know that all the job postings on Labels.io (a recently launched startup as well) are free during our Beta. Have a look, read about how it works (it's not quite your typical jobs site) and if you have any questions or comments drop me a line: octavian at labels.io
======
sigquit
Good point, though the site was discussed before on HN and this was really
intended just as a quick note :)

To keep it short, Labels.io is set to disrupt traditional recruitment methods
based on one simple concept: finding a person to hire, or a job to work for,
should be easy. At Labels.io, professionals create brief profiles (e.g.
<http://labels.io/mediademo>) and tag them with key attributes that are
searchable by employers and matched in real time to jobs. That's it!

------
follower
I would suggest that you might get a better response if you described what
made labels.io better rather than just "read about how it works (it's not
quite your typical jobs site)".

